# What is Your Real Age?



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting test that determines your real age regardless of how long you've been on the planet. Questions dealing mostly with health and health habits. The test is in several parts but IMO through. You have to sign in using your e-mail (I used my alternate) and creating a password but beyond that it's okay. 
The results weren't as "surprising" as promised... but that was just me. Give it a try. 
http://www.realage.com/reg/regvar/st1.aspx?mod=LONGFORM

What did you end up with?
Give your actual age and then your "real age"... 

I'm actually 47.6 and my real age is 57.9  
Interesting. Gives you something to think about that's for sure.


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2008)

wow long test. Waiting for my results.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2008)

Jai said:


> wow long test. Waiting for my results.


 You should've gotten them immediately by clicking somewhere near the bottom I think... I did.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 2, 2008)

NOW you tell us:duh:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Oooh! quite pleased with that, I'm 54 and three quarters and my 'real' age is 47. Not bad. Tickles my vanity anyway.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2008)

Last time I took a real age test, it said 54. ouch. lol!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Oooh! quite pleased with that, I'm 54 and three quarters and my 'real' age is 47. Not bad. Tickles my vanity anyway.


Well when you are asked you wouldn't be necessarily lying would ya?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well when you are asked you wouldn't be necessarily lying would ya?


 

Sounds good to me rofl!


----------



## Shuto (Jun 2, 2008)

They asked too many personal questions for my taste.  I didn't make it past page 2.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm 54.8 and my 'real' age is 52.7


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Last time I took a real age test, it said 54. ouch. lol!


Me too. I rated it zero. I'll take this one, but I'm not too hopeful. Must be the crusty old cynic in me.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh. After reading the privacy policy and TOS I will not be taking that test.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 2, 2008)

IRL 37, Real age 29.4, although it thinks that athletic people are obese with BMI.
Heh, silly computer.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am 49 and by there standerds I am only 37.2, what the hell if I really felt that young I be competing. Where do they get this stuff from.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 2, 2008)

Real age 42.1; their calculations place me at 38.9.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow&#8230; As I have always said when it comes to my age 40 < XS < 50 and per this test I am 0.15 years younger than my birth date says I am&#8230; cool. 

Last time I took one of these test a year or so ago it told me I was about 1.5 years older than I actually am. 

Must be from getting closer to nature&#8230;.. you know that Sanda training..... smacking trees around. :EG:


----------



## Jai (Jun 3, 2008)

I am 29.3 years old and my real age is 22.6! With all the abuse I have put my body through there is no way that could be right. 52 sounds more like it lol.


----------



## kosho (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm 37.8  and the real age said 34.2 sounds good...

kosho


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 11, 2008)

Still waiting for my results..

A relevant question that I think they should have included would be, did you play sports in childhood, if so did you get injuries and how many?

My dh swam competitvely since he was 8 until finishing High School -- very healthy, but it gave him uncomfortably wide shoulders. His doctors tell him he can't sleep on his side now(compresses his collar bones and ribcage area in bad ways) or do pushups.

He also did Karate since the age of 12  through college with a very old school sensei who pushed kids hard in training. I think some of the old school practices gave him joint injuries that keep resurfacing now.

He was a halfback on the HS football team -- more knee injuries that keep resurfacing.

Does this sound familiar to anybody?

Anyway, the combination of all of this has added considerably to his real age IMO. I think it's an important factor to keep in mind that what you do in childhood will have repercussions for the rest of your life. For that reason I will not let my kids train in a dojo that breaks boards.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay, I got my results in

I am 1.4 years under my chronological age! Woo Hoo!

Some thoughts on the results:

The best parts of what I am doing right are directly related to my martial arts training -- the cardio and flexibility. Also, the lack of smoking and drinking is surely helping my score.

As to the negatives, I do believe I should have entered my vitamin supplement dosages (but I didn't, I was in a hurry), the test seemed to "think" I was not getting enough calcium, potassium or folate -- not true! That might have knocked a year or two off of my score right there.

I could stand more veggies, yes, they were right about that.

However: their dietary recs are about 10 or more years out of date. For example, the indictment of eating red meat more than once a week, and this damning quote straight from the USDA Food Pyramid:

Eat more grains.

*Make whole grains a bigger part of your diet by eating 6 to 11 servings a day of whole-grain bread, cereals, rice, and pasta.* 

SIX TO ELEVEN??? C'mon, even if it's "whole grain" (a nebulous term), six to eleven is way over the top.
Don't these people know that the most recommended diet by doctors is now the South Beach diet?

Other parts of the advice I received on staying younger I do tend to agree with, such as increasing my social network and overall sleep, and increasing my strength training. Those are worthy goals that I plan to start implementing right away. I need to spend more time with my sisters and grandparents, and I will make a more concentrated effort to avoid the chocolate habit that is keeping me up at night.

More pushups! Situps! Leg lifts! Maybe a few hand weight exercises = stronger punches! Now we're talking!


----------



## jim777 (Jun 11, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> My dh swam competitvely since he was 8 until finishing High School...



What's a DH? I tried to get it myself, honest :lol:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 11, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Don't these people know that the most recommended diet by doctors is now the South Beach diet?



Dunno... but I _do_ know that quite a few diets "most recommended by doctors" are not particularly good for you; when I was 14, my doctor put me on a 1000 calorie/day diet - and it was only 1000 instead of 900 because I admitted to liking milk.  Granted, it was 28 years ago - but severely limiting calories was the diet "most recommended by doctors" at the time, just as the Atkins Diet was the most recommended a few years ago, and fen-phen was "the cure for obesity" as prescribed by doctors a few years ago as well, along with countless others - so I tend to take that recommendation with a large grain of salt (okay, salt substitute )



jim777 said:


> What's a DH? I tried to get it myself, honest :lol:



DH = *D*ear *H*usband


----------



## morph4me (Jun 11, 2008)

Kacey said:


> DH = *D*ear *H*usband


 
I'm glad I didn't give my answer:uhohh:


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 11, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Dunno... but I _do_ know that quite a few diets "most recommended by doctors" are not particularly good for you; /quote]
> 
> I only said that to emphasize the point that red meat is no longer villainized the way it was in the '80s and '90s.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 12, 2008)

Calendar Age
35.7

Difference
+8.6

RealAge
44.3

In a word:
Crap


----------



## jim777 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kacey said:


> DH = *D*ear *H*usband



Thanks Kacey  Too much American League baseball for me I suppose, I thought it was 'designated hitter'. As you can well imagine, the context wasn't quite right for that one! :lol:

Anyway, I FINALLY got my answers back from this (never noticed the 'get your answers now' bit):

Calendar Age      46.5
Difference             4.1
RealAge                 42.4

I guess I can party like it's 2004 this weekend :lol:


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 12, 2008)

Classic card trick.  Offer a "scientific" analysis of your lifestyle and pass back a random number.  Meanwhile, they have your email, your age, your zip code, and a whole lot of information that you have given them.  

In other words, you just participated in marketing research.


----------



## jim777 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have about 80 email addresses, honestly  Most of them for just this sort of nonsense. Everyone should have a bunch of email addy's lying around.

I just noticed this bit thrown in at the end:

_Consider these strategies for coping with stress:

Try yoga, tai chi, or chi-gong. Or just go for a walk._  :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2008)

jim777 said:


> I have about 80 email addresses, honestly  Most of them for just this sort of nonsense. Everyone should have a bunch of email addy's lying around.


Yeah but make sure they're in an obscure folder where some hacker/phisher can't find them... 

On my yahoo account I got some body trying to send something to e-mail addresses or whatever... trying to use MY address... I keep getting bounced messages on messages that *I* didn't send.


----------



## jim777 (Jun 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah but make sure they're in an obscure folder where some hacker/phisher can't find them...
> 
> On my yahoo account I got some body trying to send something to e-mail addresses or whatever... trying to use MY address... I keep getting bounced messages on messages that *I* didn't send.



I don't keep a list of them out on the internet, just in a notebook on my desk.  Some I've had back as far as '88, from my comp.sys.Next days :lol:

I do see that on Yahoo as well on occasion. There are some great free email domains on Email Hell, though they aren't work friendly by any means. They do all work though


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 12, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Calendar Age
> 35.7
> 
> Difference
> ...


 
Constipation is especially aging,always good to have the bowels open regularly of course having the runs isn't too comfortable either.
One makes you thick headed, the other witless.


----------



## Phlegyas (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm 23 and my 'real' age is 17.4


----------

